# Some questions about pkgng



## ORTO-DOX (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi all!
I have a questions with new generation package manager pkgng. Maybe I'm do something terrible wrong and now I'm in stuck.
I have FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Sep 6. First of all I'm proceed steps from /usr/ports/UPDATING to date 20121010. After that I'm *portupgrade -ak* (and all notes from UPDATING 10.11.2012 to 01.02.2013)

All proceeds ok, and there is new KDE in ports tree appears.
I'm do 
`# pkg_deinstall -f ...` as notes in UPDATING and try to *portupgrade -ak*
I get error:

```
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... USING PKGNG
- 1086 packages found (-0 +0)  done]
USING PKGNG
Stale dependency: kde-4.8.4 --> kdenetwork-4.8.4_1 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
```
I'm try *pkgdb -F*:

```
USING PKGNG
pkgdb -F not supported with PKGNG yet. Use 'pkg check' directly.
```
After that I'm read pkg-check(8) and try *pkg check -d -a*:

```
x11/kde4 has a missing dependency: x11/kde4-runtime
x11/kde4 has a missing dependency: x11/kde4-workspace
x11/kde4 has a missing dependency: multimedia/kdemultimedia4
x11/kde4 has a missing dependency: net/kdenetwork4
x11-themes/kdeartwork4 has a missing dependency: x11/kde4-workspace
deskutils/kdeplasma-addons has a missing dependency: x11/kde4-workspace
x11-clocks/kdetoys4 has a missing dependency: x11/kde4-workspace

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 4 issue(s) in total with your package database.

pkg: Package 'x11/kde4-runtime' was not found in the repositories
pkg: Package 'x11/kde4-workspace' was not found in the repositories
pkg: Package 'multimedia/kdemultimedia4' was not found in the repositories
pkg: Package 'net/kdenetwork4' was not found in the repositories

>>> Unable to find packages for installation.
```
After that I don't understand what I need to do and try *pkg update* with such pkg.conf:

```
PACKAGESITE         : http://pkg.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest
```
And I get error:

```
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:9:x86:64/latest/repo.txz: No address record
```

After that I'm see that in /usr/ports/UPDATING note about migrating to pkgng related to FreeBSD-CURRENT and now I don't understand how can I solve problems and what I need to do.

Please help. If it possible, how can I migrate to old-style ports from that new generation package system?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2013)

There currently is no official PKGNG repository.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Feb 8, 2013)

What I need to do now? 
Or for solve problem with missing dependencies, or for reverting to old ports management.
I think it my mistake to migrate to pkgng not carefully seeing that it needed for -Current, but I do this.


----------



## kpa (Feb 8, 2013)

The stale dependencies are a ports-mgmt/portupgrade problem, not directly related to PKGNG:

https://github.com/pkgtools/pkgtools/issues/44

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-December/080141.html


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Feb 8, 2013)

*kpa* thanks! 
Trying to *portupgrade -akO*, I'll write here about results when it ends.


----------



## andersbo87 (Feb 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There currently is no official PKGNG repository.



Do you know if there are any plans to add such an official PKGNG repository? If so, when?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2013)

andersbo87 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there are any plans to add such an official PKGNG repository? If so, when?



Yes, as far as I know it's going to be the default for 10.0. No idea about the timeframe though. It does work rather well if you set up your own repository.


----------



## andersbo87 (Feb 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, as far as I know it's going to be the default for 10.0. No idea about the timeframe though. It does work rather well if you set up your own repository.



OK, thanks.  By setting up one's local repository, do you mean pkg create -a?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2013)

andersbo87 said:
			
		

> OK, thanks.  By setting up one's local repository, do you mean pkg create -a?



Yes, that should work too. But I meant creating your own packages from ports directly and using pkg repo. You might want to check out ports-mgmt/poudriere and ports-mgmt/tinderbox, both should support pkgng.


----------



## vdubgeek (Feb 26, 2013)

PC-BSD now has a pkgng repository, for testing purposes.  I have tried this on a couple servers, and it appears to work well. The following link gives instructions for configuring to use their repository with FreeBSD.  I am only using this to install pkg's, and did not use the instructions to convert to PC-BSD

http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Turn_FreeBSD_into_PC-BSD


----------



## andersbo87 (Feb 26, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, that should work too. But I meant creating your own packages from ports directly and using pkg repo. You might want to check out ports-mgmt/poudriere and ports-mgmt/tinderbox, both should support pkgng.



Thanks for the tip. I'll certainly try pkg repo out and see how it works, as well as ports-mgmt/poudriere and ports-mgmt/tinderbox.


----------

